# Need Some Help Authenticating Audemars Piguet Royal Oak



## cream

A friend sent me a listing on the bay for an AP 18K Royal Oak. I was just wondering if anyone could help me discern whether or not this watch is legitimate. What are the tell tales with AP? If it doesn't come with papers does anyone know how to date them?

Thanks Everyone!

Howard

Listing: *[url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/AP-Audemars-Piguet-Royal-Oak-Jumbo-18k-Yellow-Gold-Automatic-/110969799121?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item19d650c1d1*[/URL]

I was able to find out some information on identification and dating:

"
Every Audemars Piguet watch has a movement number engraved on the mainplate, generally next to the balance, and a case number which is engraved on the outside of the case-back. In the example picture: Number 25 is the sequential number of these particular model/reference. D67746 is the case number, sequential across all watches manufactured by Audemars Piguet. There is no certain way to tell the age of an Audemars Piguet , but certain estimates can be made with the case number: there are 100,000 watches with the same letter, and AP manufactures 20,000 watches a year (VERY aproximately) so that the letter of the serial number changes aproximately every 5 years. A known fact is that production of the F series started sometime in 2004. In the example watch with case number D67746: D started in 1994, plus 1 year per 20,000 on the case number will make this watch a 1997-98.
"

I was also given this info from another member:

"
Ways to Spot Replica Audemars Piguet Royal Oaks

The Audemars Piguet Royal Oak has long been a favorite watch to counterfeit.I have seen examples dating back to 2001 for the Royal Oak Offshore. Back then the state of the art was poor stainless steel and quartz movements, easily spotted by even an amateur observer. As with most replica watches,the situation improved over time.

Later examples of replica Audemars Piguet Royal Oak improved upon the earlier watches by using Asian-made ETA 7750 clone movements. These movements varied in reliability but gave the watch a more accurate appearance. Still, the watches are easy to spot as fake because of the placement of the seconds subdial at 9 o'clock. A genuine AP Royal Oak has their seconds subdial positioned at 12 o'clock at a slightly lower position than the 7750 places it. By simply looking at the position of the sweep seconds hand,most of these caliber of replicas were easy to spot.

Ways to Spot Replica Audemars Piguet Royal Oaks

The replica watch has a thicker case back than the genuine watch.

The cyclops and date window on the replica is slightly too far to the right. This is because of the Asian 7750 used.

The black dials on replica Royal Oaks are missing the metal surrounds on the numerals.

Replicas have poor quality lume. Genuine Royal Oaks will glow brightly and consistently after being charged.

The pushers on the genuine Royal Oak are slightly offset above the centerline of the case. The Audemars Piguet replica has them directly center.

The rubber pushers on the genuine watch have a slightly different shape than the replicas.

They are slighly beveled at the top.

Look for poor fitting of the band to the case.

Replica clasps are finicky and are prone to stick. Carefully look at the clasp.

"Safari" Royal Oak replicas have a white dial instead of the accurate cream color.
"


----------



## jesse1

Although genuine this watch has issues . Whoever did the refinish had NO clue what they were doing . The bezel screws are not all pointed in the same direction . This is a very major mistake . If whoever prepared the watch for resale didn't know this than they are clueless . None of the beveled edges on the side of the case or braclet are polished . The division between the satin and the high polish on the bezel is awful . These are all hack mistakes . One could only guess how many disasters await inside .


----------



## dixie43

Can anyone from this thread help me authenticate an Audemars Piquet also?

someone offered this watch to me (Model: 15450ST)


----------



## shnjb

how much?

it is real.



dixie43 said:


> Can anyone from this thread help me authenticate an Audemars Piquet also?
> 
> someone offered this watch to me (Model: 15450ST)
> 
> View attachment 1470257
> View attachment 1470258


----------



## dixie43

Hi *shnjb*

thanks for the reply. Around 12,500 slightly used. with box and papers.

How can you tell its real?


----------



## Quotron

dixie43 said:


> Hi *shnjb*
> 
> thanks for the reply. Around 12,500 slightly used. with box and papers.
> 
> How can you tell its real?


My guess is from the movement.

Audemars Piguet - Case and movement registers

Is this a local deal? Just head over to an AP distributor with the seller and have it authenticated then do the deal

Official Stores in United States - Audemars Piguet Luxury Watches


----------



## dixie43

Quotron said:


> My guess is from the movement.
> 
> Audemars Piguet - Case and movement registers
> 
> Is this a local deal? Just head over to an AP distributor with the seller and have it authenticated then do the deal
> 
> Official Stores in United States - Audemars Piguet Luxury Watches


Yes its a local deal. that's what I'm going to do. Thanks!


----------



## shnjb

dixie43 said:


> Hi *shnjb*
> 
> thanks for the reply. Around 12,500 slightly used. with box and papers.
> 
> How can you tell its real?


The movement is clearly from a genuine 15450.


----------



## AlexShtut

Can anyone help me authenticate this AP? Seller says he has all paperwork and box as well. Thank you!


----------



## StufflerMike

If it is a LE why then 00 of 00 does not make much sense to me. Why do you find exactly the same individual numbers on replica sites ?


----------



## AlexShtut

That had me curious as well. Which is why I came to you guys since I do not have much experience in AP's.


----------



## shnjb

AlexShtut said:


> View attachment 1550175
> View attachment 1550176
> Can anyone help me authenticate this AP? Seller says he has all paperwork and box as well. Thank you!


This is the ****tiest picture of the skeleton Royal oak I've ever seen.
Since it's gold, ask them to weigh it on a scale.

I'm sure it's fake.
Nobody's going to try to sell a 30k watch using pictures taken by a 10 dollar phone.


----------



## AlexShtut

These photos aren't listed. He quickly sent them to me last night. Told me he would send better photos today. Appreciate all your input.


----------



## AAMC

AlexShtut said:


> These photos aren't listed. He quickly sent them to me last night. Told me he would send better photos today. Appreciate all your input.


Just forget about it....

It's supposed to be a rare RO from the early 90's
Here it is a pic of the original (from an Auction listing). Can you see the differences?


----------



## shnjb

AlexShtut said:


> View attachment 1550175
> View attachment 1550176
> Can anyone help me authenticate this AP? Seller says he has all paperwork and box as well. Thank you!


lol 
looking at the authentic one's picture, this is really a big joke.


----------

